# من تأملات القديس أغسطينوس



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

*

إلهى ان كل من يعرفك يحبك ينسى  نفسه ويحبك

اكثر من ذاته يترك نفسه وينجذب اليك وان كنت لم

احبك كما  ينبغى فذلك لانى لم اعرفك بعد جيدا

ولكن كل ماحولى ياربى يدعونى  لمحبتك
السموات والارض كلها من صنعك انا نفسى من صنعك

فماذا حاولت انا  لقد صلبتك واهانتك وانت بمحبتك تسامحنى
الهى اعطينى قلبا ينبض بحبك ونفسا تشتهيك  وروحا تتعلق بك
وعقلا يفكر فيك دائما

الهى انت قوتى لانك تعطينى القوة  انت رحمتى
لان كل ما انا عليه هو من رحمتك ربى كل صعب
وشاق يتحقق بسهوله ان  انت مددت يد مساعدتك
الهى لقد صنعتنا لاجلك لذلك قلبنا لا يستريح إلا  فيك

انت الذى ترفرف بعنايتك حول كل البشر من يوم
ولادتهم الى يوم وفاتهم  مراحمك ياالهى وحنوك
يشملان خليقتك كلها ولا ترفض عمل يديك

ربي انت تحتضن  وجودى برعايتك إياي رعايه كامله دفعه
واحده وتحتضنى على الدوام كأنك لا تطلع الى  اخر سواى تسهر على
وكأنك قد نسيت الخليقه كلها تهبنى عطاياك وكأنى وحدى موضوع  حبك

لن يكف شمس البر عن مصاحبتنا فهو لن يتركنا
انه ليس معنا فى يوم  الشده فحسب بل كل الايام
الى انقضاء الدهر

يالله العظيم رحمتك فى كل شئ  حينما التفتنا تقابلن

صلوا من أجلي

*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يوليو 2010)

صلاة جميلة
شكرا لك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة جميلة
> شكرا لك​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## fight the devil (11 أغسطس 2010)

شاعر ومليان من الروح القدس انت يا قديس اوغسطينوس
الشباب والشابات يغازلون محبيهم
وانت تغازل حبيبك وسيدك يسوع
شفيعي انت يا قديس أوغسطينوس
اشفع لي امام سيدك وسيدي لكي يغيرني كما غيرك
ساعدني لكي اثبت في طريقك يا يسوع
العالم صعب جدآ واصبح لا يطاق


بشفاعتك يا اقديس اغسطينوس

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك



عن قريب سوف اكتب حكايتي مع القديس اوغسطينوس وكيف اصبح شفيعي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

fight the devil قال:


> شاعر ومليان من الروح القدس انت يا قديس اوغسطينوس
> الشباب والشابات يغازلون محبيهم
> وانت تغازل حبيبك وسيدك يسوع
> شفيعي انت يا قديس أوغسطينوس
> ...


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*
*وفي الانتظار*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

*شكـــرا

تأملات رائعه جداا


ربنا معااكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكـــرا
> 
> تأملات رائعه جداا
> 
> ...


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------

